# Worried about Gemma



## stu (Jul 15, 2003)

Hi,

We have three 16-year-old girls, and one of them, Gemma, is arthritic and diabetic.
Recently, she has started having accidents, ie urinating where she shouldn't. She makes it to the litter tray, but wees just outside it. Last week, she weed in our bedroom over a pair of my trousers! 

She doesn't seem herself; she's not grooming herself much, and she looks very unhappy. However, her appetite is fine and she's eating well.

I'm taking her in to the vets this week, but I wondered if it sounds like a kidney/bladder problem? Stress?
We're really worried about her, and we're desperately trying not to think that this is the beginning of the end for her


----------



## threecats (Jan 8, 2004)

Hi stu,

Sounds like she has either UTI or some other urinary problem. 

The vet may be the best person to ask for this. If you can get a urine sample from her before visiting the vet (they would usually be happy to pass you a dropper and container) a day before or best, the morning before, it may help speed up the diagnosis.

Just keep Gemma comfy and don't let her feel bad about her urinary incontinence. I think it's great that you're taking such good care of her already. If you can, push forward the appointment. All the best for the vet visit.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

You're doing the right thing by bringing her in to the vet. 
It could be several things but doesn't necessarily mean "the beginning of the end" at all! It could just be a urinary tract infection or something else easily treatable, so try not to get yourself upset. I know that's easier said than done, though. It could also be that her arthritis is making it difficult for her to get in and out of the box so she's not wanting to use it. Have you tried a box with a lower rim? Also, sometimes with arthritis, it's uncomfortable for them to squat so they miss the box.
Whatever it is, I would get her into the vet as soon as possible, at least you'll know what your dealing with and can help her feel better. I think the fact that her appitite is good is a good sign. Often, when a cat is really sick they stop eating.
Best of luck and keep us posted!


----------



## stu (Jul 15, 2003)

Thank you for your kind words.

I got home from work today, and Gemma had had a couple more accidents. The poor little thing, I feel so sorry for her.

She was curled up on her cushion on the sofa, and seemed to like it when I was stroking her, but she seems so frail and unhappy at the moment. Her coat is lacklustre, and a bit pongy (!) I gave her some treats, and a good groom, but there's obviously something wrong.

I'm taking her to the vet first thing tomorrow morning, so hopefully they can treat whatever's affecting her. Maybe I'm just bracing myself for the worst, but my wife's away on business at the moment, and I would hate for anything to happen to Gemma while she's away, particularly because my wife has a real soft spot for her, and they get on so well. 

Will keep you posted...


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

Try not to borrow trouble, stu. I know she's an old girl, but it may yet be something simple that's causing her accidents.

I thought I might mention a couple things that might help:

Make a little "step" for outside the litter box so she can get in and out easier, maybe use a small brick or something of similar size that's heavy and won't tip over when she steps on it.

Lay a puppy housebreaking pad on the floor under the edge of the litter box, it will catch "spills" and protect your floor. It will be easy to take care of since they are disposable.

Good luck, and I hope she's OK. 
Let us know how it goes!


----------



## stu (Jul 15, 2003)

It's not good news, I'm afraid.

I took Gemma in this morning, and they did some blood tests.
I spoke to the vet this afternoon, and she told me that Gemma has severe kidney failure. There's nothing more they can do for her.

It's so upsetting.  

The vet said that there were two toxins in her kidneys, which are several times the level they should be. She added that Gemma wasn't in pain, but she would be feeling nauseous.

I just feel sorry for my wife, who's away on business, and I had to ring her and tell her the news. She is rushing back home tonight, and we'll go and say our goodbyes to Gemma tomorrow morning, when she'll be put to sleep. Just the thought of going is horrible.

This is the first time I've ever lost a cat, and although we've only had her three years, we've become so attached. I guess that we want to remember Gemma as the bright, bubbly, soppy cat she is, not how she is now, when she's clearly not well. And the one good thing is that this has all happened very quickly, so it hasn't been a long, drawn-out decline.

Many thanks for all your support - I just wish I could bring you some happier news...


----------



## threecats (Jan 8, 2004)

Hi stu,

I am so sorry to hear about Gemma. 

Would you consider getting a second opinion? Perhaps there are other options. She isn't in pain.

My 14 year-old is on medication for kidney disease and he seems to be okay. I don't know enough, but I do hope there is something else that can be done for Gemma.


----------



## stu (Jul 15, 2003)

Hi,

No, I don't think so. The vets we use are very good, and I'm sure they know what is best for Gemma.
They've done a whole series of tests, and they told me they were amazed that she's still alive considering the amount of toxins in her system.
We've had it confirmed now that she's being put down in the morning, although the vet said they couldn't guarantee she will last that long.

I do hope that my wife and I get the chance to say goodbye to Gemma and tell her how much we love her before she goes.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Oh stu, I'm SO sorry! I was really hoping for better news. I hope they can wait for you to say goodbye. 
I know how heartbreaking this is and my thoughts are with you and your wife.


----------



## lotocats (May 5, 2003)

If your vet rules out UTI, then it could be mental. My 18 year old dog starting urinating on the floor all the time. He wouldn't ask to go out or he'd go out and then come back in and wee on the floor. He's deaf so trying to reason with him was futile. HA! 

My vet prescribed Hydroxyzine. It's an antihistimine normally given for allergies/scratching. Well, low and behold the hydroxyzine is working like a charm. The medication calms the animal. Scotty, that's my dog's name, acts anxious sometime because he has severe arthritis and disk problems and I think he's most probably in pain sometime even though he's on medication for the pain. I think this pain was making him nervous because the hydroxyzine has calmed him down and now he barks to go outside like he use to do. 

Hydroxizine is also safe in cats so you may want to ask your vet about it if he finds your baby doesn't have a bad infection.

Let us know.


----------



## stu (Jul 15, 2003)

Gemma was put down this morning.

It was a horrible ordeal for my wife and I. The good thing was that Gemma made it through the night, so we were able to pick her up, give her a cuddle, and tell her how much we love her.

She wasn't really all there... we brought along her favourite treats, which normally she gets very excited about, but she wasn't interested. The poor thing, she was purring very gently, but was obviously very weak.

And now she's having a nice long snooze. The vets were very understanding, and made it very easy for us. I feel better now than I did last night, maybe because then I was bracing myself for the ordeal of going to the vets, saying goodbye etc etc.

Is it always like this when a pet dies, or does it get easier?


----------



## threecats (Jan 8, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear that stu. 

I had a one-week old newborn I was trying to save die and was quite inconsolable. I can't even imagine losing my 14 year-old whom I raised like my own son since he was 3 weeks old.

My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Sky Eyes Woman (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm so sorry, stu.
Believe it or not, there will come a time when thinking of Gemma will not hurt so much. I find it helps me a lot to think about the funny and cute things when I'm feeling sad and missing my Pearl.

Always remember that she knew you loved her.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Oh, I'm so very sorry to hear about Gemma.  But you did the right thing for her. In time, you will be able to think about her and smile at the wonderful memories you have. Sending good thoughts your way.

I'll move your thread to Rainbow Bridge. :wink:


----------



## jezza (Oct 26, 2004)

thats really sad, im so sorry.


----------



## Hana (May 29, 2004)

I'm so sorry about Gemma.

I don't think it is ever any easier for any of our pets.

But, with time, it does get less painful.

My beautiful baby Huckle died on March 30, and though I still have a few moments of crying, I'm trying to remember all the wonderful times I had with him, and so in that aspect, it has become abit easier.

I'm so sorry for both you and your wife.

Just know that she is at peace now.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Stu, I have been through this personally, and I know the heartache you're suffering. A 16 year old cat is a family member, and the loss is so hard to tolerate. I wish you peace of mind and the knowledge that Gemma is in the arms of Love. God bless.


----------

